# What font is the Warhammer 40k Logo?



## Jezlad

This is a bit of a long shot but does anyone know what font the warhammer 40,000 logo is?


----------



## Jock

I didnt come across that specific font but if it was just for a title theres a lot that with only a slight tweak in photoshop could look the same, although if its for more then a title it would be too much hassle.


----------



## SoupyC

It's very stylized, so I would hesitate to say its a particular font. Most likely they have a vectorized image that they use so they can scale it up and down for the different books, publications, websites and whatnot that they have.


----------



## Riandro

i think its caslon.... not to sure... i think ill go search for you jez

edit: ok its not calson, its Friz Quadrata Bold, http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/adobe/....+Schwartzkopf's+exotic+missives.+&case=upper

dont think its free to dowload tho.. ill look for a free one now 


Edit:Edit:- found it for free, but GAWDS was it hard to find, well anyways *celebrations* http://fonts101.com/xt_fontdetails_az_FID!12262~Friz_Quadrata_TT~font.html just click download!

-Riandro


p.s what you need it for(if anything) Jez?

Edit:Edit:Edit:- turns out this is the fantasy Logo text..... DAM


----------



## jakkie

no it isnt. almost all the letters are different!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

it looks like stencil from word


----------



## Cato Sicarius

To me it looks much like Wide Latin. Check on Microsoft Word, if you have it, as you should have Wide Latin on there.


----------

